# Hind leg conformation. Examples of 'straight' and 'good'?



## ever_hopeful (6 July 2008)

I feel a bit dumb asking this so bear with me  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I often hear the comment that a horse is "too straight behind", or "its hocks are too straight".  Much as I examine different pictures I often can't tell the difference between okay hind limbs and ones that have been deemed to be too straight through the hock (from the side on view).  Some horses have dreadful conformation and I can see then what the term means but in other quality horses I just can't see it.  I find it most annoying that I'm ignorant in such an important aspect. 

Is anyone able to post links or photos to demonstrate the difference?  I'm particularly interested to know what a good hind leg looks like.


----------



## kerilli (6 July 2008)

have a look at fhotd.com, there are a few on there with hindlegs so straight that you can't possibly miss them!
i used to have a real problem with what to look for in this area too.
one thing is that hocks need to be big and blocky, so there is room for all the little bones in there (sorry, not very technical!), you don't want small hocks.
if you take a straight line down from the point of buttock, it should touch the back of the hock and the back of the fetlock, but there should be a good curve inwards above the hock.









okay, they're not standing up properly, but it shows what i mean.
a good length from hip to hock is great for jumping.
i've had to have a good hunt about, but this one is a fairly good example of an appalling hind end (on a nice front, shame)
http://bp2.blogger.com/_uT-i4wrm9Ec/SEgDa4K9oKI/AAAAAAAABx4/-lJMcjQWCV4/s400/shittyhindlegs.jpg
hope that helps a bit.
of course, you also have to look from behind, and at length of cannon bones, length of pasterns, angle of pasterns, etc etc.
oh, and you also want the impression of "well let-down hocks", not as if they are stuck up in the air... i suppose length of cannon bone determines this.


----------



## Gucci_b (6 July 2008)

here you go, this should explain it well in pic's
http://showingtips.co.uk/conflegs.html


----------



## RachelB (6 July 2008)

kerilli that is a rather amazing pic of the second horse - makes me feel SO much better owning this:





Very straight, but not quite as amazing as the one kerilli posted!
(Please excuse her stupid expression and fat belly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Eira (6 July 2008)

Too straight


----------



## Silverspring (6 July 2008)

Read the section on hocks on this website, it explains the basic principles quite well.

http://www.vipthoroughbreds.ae/Racing/racing_conformation.asp

This is the generally accepted correct confirmation for riding horses, however, it does not apply for all breed types.  Depending on what the horse is bred to do depends on the type of hocks they have.

Hope this is of some help!


----------



## kerilli (6 July 2008)

the bottom pic on this page shows it too.
http://outtingalltheasshatsofhorsetopia.blogspot.com/
talk about being blinded by colour... NOT!


----------



## ever_hopeful (6 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
if you take a straight line down from the point of buttock, it should touch the back of the hock and the back of the fetlock 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Ah yes, now I know this and that's easy to see if the horse is standing properly.  I'm now guessing it's the positioning of the hip and stifle which ultimately affect the straightness of the angle through the hock.  Am I on the right track?  So to have 'good' hind legs the horse would have to have a good sized backside with a well positioned hip..... basically???


----------



## kerilli (6 July 2008)

umm, it's the internal angles of the joints, the angle of the gaskin is determined by the angles above, i think. even with a very skinny horse you can tell if it's got a good frame and good hindleg or not, it doesn't need a "good sized backside"... hope that makes sense.


----------



## ever_hopeful (6 July 2008)

YIKES!  Now those ARE bad.  No missing those straight legs is there?  Even *I *can see those.  Cripes, and people plan to breed from these poor animals.


----------



## kerilli (6 July 2008)

ha, exactly. must admit, it wasn't till i saw one that bad that i realised what i was looking for, i think!


----------



## ever_hopeful (6 July 2008)

Thanks that explains it. Yes, that's kind of what I mean to say but you say it a whole lot better  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Not to mean a fat backside, more a decent distance between the hip and say, top of the dock.  Some horses have hardly any distance there so I cannot see how these ones could have the desired slop to their gaskin.  

Thanks for all the links.  They're very helpful


----------



## ever_hopeful (6 July 2008)

Now you see, to my inexperienced eye, I wouldn't have said he (or sorry, she?) has anything screamingly wrong at all.  Scrutinising, maybe minutely straight? Just a tad?  But to be honest, looks fine to me and I wouldn't have picked it out unless you'd mentioned it. This is what I am finding frustrating.  I just don't seem to have the eye others have.


----------



## ever_hopeful (6 July 2008)

D'you think she know you're talking about her! LOL

Just love the expression she's giving the camera


----------



## Eira (6 July 2008)

Its a very masculine mare  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ( my fault for naming her Sol ) 
I'm useless at Confo  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but others on the forum had mentioned she is too straight through the hock , so I was going on that basis


----------



## Ezme (6 July 2008)

Someone mentioned about conformation for different disciplines so i thought i'd meantion I've got a book called "conformation for purpose" (can't remember who its by and its in the other room and i'm lazy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and its really good and had just about every discipline in it. Although it doesn't explain why gelderlanders havea  flat backside and are meant to be good coaching horses.... that makes no sence!


----------



## ever_hopeful (6 July 2008)

Yes, conformation for particular activity is relevant I'm sure.  But I am gathering that for dressage and jumping a straight hind limb is not great? Someone said to me before that TB's are often straight(ish) behind so should I assume straightness does not affect speed?  Or is the tendancy for their straightness more the result of line breeding and still not desirable in the racehorse?  

For what discipline would a straight leg be less of a fault, dressage, showjumping or eventing. Think I know, but what's the right answer?


----------



## Ezme (6 July 2008)

i'm guessing it effects quality of paces and maybe produces more concussion (i know upright fetlocks do anyway, had one with such it extemely that he ended up with degenerative joint disease) so disciplines withouth that.... can't think of any!


----------



## rcm_73 (7 July 2008)

I know someone breeding Appaloosas and they all have a straight hind leg conformation rather like a QH does, she reckons a straight hind leg is good for a jumper..not sure if she's right though.


----------



## KatB (7 July 2008)

Mines straight behind, not worryingly so but enough! Ive always had a hang up about them, until i had a well known eventer say what a nice horse he was and with hocks like that he must have alot of jump! So not so bothered now!!


----------

